# What shoots best?



## jflecken (May 17, 2011)

I have a Sig 228. What is the best round to shoot in it, as far a grain of bullet? It seems to shoot low right. Have shot 115 gr. rnd nose and 147 JHP. still shoots same. Is there a round that is recommended for the Sig or is it a just compensate and shoot. This does not have an adjustable rear sight. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I'd split the difference and go with a 124gr. My 226 eats everything I've put in it. The 228 should be the same. Experiment with all three weights and find which works best.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

If you are an accomplished shooter then I'd blame the pistol and get an adjustable sight. The RWS 124 grain FMJ's at Walmart shoot higher from my pistols but only about an inch. The rear sight can be moved by a gunsmith left and right in the slot for windage.


----------

